# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մանկապարտեզ

## Tig

Երեկ էի ուզում թեման բացել, բայց ուշացա: Լավա էսօր կարդացի էս հոդվածը: Էլի խելքին մոտա...

*Քաղաքապետարանում քննարկվել է Երևանի մանկապարտեզների վարձավճարի չափը*
18:59 • 04.04.11

Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանն այսօր կայացած հերթական աշխատանքային խորհրդակցության ընթացքում հանձնարարել էր քննարկել ապրիլի 1-ից մայրաքաղաքի համայնքային ենթակայությամբ գործող նախադպրոցական հաստատություններն անվճար դարձնելու մասին որոշմանը հաջորդած Երևանում հաշվառում չունեցող քաղաքացիների կողմից բարձրացված հարցը և լուծումներ առաջարկել։

Քաղաքապետի առաջին տեղակալ Տարոն Մարգարյանի մոտ հրավիրված խորհրդակցության ընթացքում վարչական շրջանների և քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակազմի ստորաբաժանումների ղեկավարների հետ համատեղ քննարկվել և համապատասխան առաջարկություններ են ներկայացվել Երևանի քաղաքապետին: Կարեն Կարապետյանի որոշմամբ՝ քաղաքապետարանի ենթակայությամբ գործող նախադպրոցական ուսումնական հաստատություններում երեխայի նախադպրոցական կրթությունն իրականացվում է անվճար, եթե.

ա. երեխայի ծնողները մշտապես հաշվառված են Երևան քաղաքում,
բ. երեխայի ծնողները ժամանակավորապես կամ փաստացի հաշվառված են Երևան քաղաքում և չունեն մշտական հաշվառում այլ համայնքում,
գ. երեխայի ծնողները ազատամարտիկներ են,
դ. երեխայի ծնողները Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինված ուժերում և այլ զորքերում պարտադիր ժամկետային զինվորական ծառայությունը իրականացնում են Երևան քաղաքում:

Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը տեղեկացնում է, որ որոշման մեջ չներառված ծնողների երեխայի համար քաղաքապետարանի ենթակայությամբ գործող նախադպրոցական ուսումնական հաստատություններում երեխայի նախադպրոցական կրթության վճարի չափը կազմում է ամսական 8000 դրամ՝ նախադպրոցական ուսումնական հաստատություններում մեկ երեխայի համար հաշվարկված 18 000 դրամ ծախսի փոխարեն։

Tert.am


Մեր վերին ատյանները խի՞ են սենց թարս: Սկզբից որոշում են կայացնում, նոր մտածում են պայմանների ու հետևանքների մասին: Էս մի ամսից ավելա մանկապարտեզի տարիքի երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողներին ներվային վիճակում էին պահում: Ինկատի ունեմ էն ծնողները որոնք Երևանի հաշվառում չունեն, բայց իրենց երեխաներին տանում են Երևանի մանկապարտեզները: Փոխանակ սկզբում շրջանների մանկապարտեզները կարգի բերեն նոր երեխեքին ասեն գնացեք ձեր շրջանի անվճար մանկապարտեզը, սկզբում դուրս են անում, հետո մտածում, ոնց տակից դուրս գան... Օրինակ մեր տարածքում՝ մասնավորապես Գեղանիստ գյուղում կա մանկապարտեզ, բայց մանկապարտեզում կա ընդհամենը մեկ խումբ ու բոլոր տարիքային երեխաներին այդ խմբում են պահում: Դե հիմա ասեք, 1 տարեկան ու 4 տարեկան երեխան ո՞նց են մի խմբում մնալու ու ինչոր նախակրթական ծրագրով բան սովորելու: Բա պարզ չի՞, որ ծնողը կձգտի իր երեխային տանի Երևանի մանկապարտեզ: Ասում են թե ծնողները չեն ուզում գյուղի մանկապարտեզ ուղարկեն երեխեքին: Հլը կարգին մանկապարտեզ սարքեք, տենամ ո՞ր մի ծնողը չի տանի, էդքան էլ տրանսպորտին փոխ կտա, որ տանի Երևան: Լավա գոնը 18000-ը դարձրեցին 8000, այսինքն առաջվա վճարի չափը պահպանվեց:
Երկրորդ հարցը մանկապարտեզի աշխատակազմի հարցն է: Էդ անվճար սարքելու հաշվին խմբեր են կրճատում մարդիկ աշխատանքից դուրս են մնում, իսկ մնացածների աշխատավարձերն էլ 10000 դրամով կրճատել են: Ու հետն էլ սկսում են այս կամ այն բանի համար փող հավաքել... Է խի՞ դարձրեցիք անվճար: Էլ դրա իմաստը ո՞րն էր:

հ.գ. Արա մթոմ ուզում են լավ բան անեն, էն էլ ստացվումա ոնցոր միշտ... :Bad:

----------


## Դեկադա

Էլի Երևանը: Երևանում անվճար դարձնել քիչ թե շատ վճարունակ ունեցող ծնողների համար: Բա՞ շրջանները: Չէի ասի թե էստեղ մանկապարտեզների պայմանները լավն են, բայց վճարը ավելացնում են ամեն տարի: Էն դեպքում, որ գործազրկության ցուցանիշներով Լոռվա մարզը առջինն ա:

----------

Tig (05.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

իսկ Սյունիքում մանկապարտեզների թիվը գյուղական համայնքներում ավելացնում են 20-ով: մանկապարտեզների նորոգման աշխատանքները հիմնականում իրականացնում է Վորլդ Վիժն բարեգործական կազմակերպությունը:
Ի՞սկ շրջաններում տեղի հաշվառում ունեցող երեխաները վճարովի են հաճախում  :Mda:

----------

Tig (05.04.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> իսկ Սյունիքում մանկապարտեզների թիվը գյուղական համայնքներում ավելացնում են 20-ով: մանկապարտեզների նորոգման աշխատանքները հիմնականում իրականացնում է Վորլդ Վիժն բարեգործական կազմակերպությունը:
> Ի՞սկ շրջաններում տեղի հաշվառում ունեցող երեխաները վճարովի են հաճախում


Վանաձորի համար կարամ ասեմ, որ այո վճարովի է:Գյուղական համայնքներում շատերում մանկապարտեզ չկա էլ:

----------

Tig (05.04.2011), Ինչուիկ (05.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Իմ կարծիքով է լավ է, որ լինի վճարովի մանկապարտեզը, բայց լինի նորմալ մանկապարտեզ ու երեխեքին նորմալ բան սովորացնեն: Ուղակի վարձավճարը լինի այնքան, որ յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիք կարողանա տալ: Վերջապես եթե երեխան այնտեղ պետք է սնվի նաև ինչու նորմալ պայմաններ չլինեն դրա համար: Եթե դու վճարես դու կպահանջես, ամեն ինչին կհետևես:
 Ու ասենք լավ կլինի, որ թե վճարը թե ծրագիրը լինի տարբեր՝ տարբեր տարիքային խմբերի համար: Օրինակ ենթադրենք իմ երեխան 2 տարեկան է ու ես աշխատում եմ: Ես կարող եմ դայակ վարձել երեխայիս համար, որը կարժենա մինիմում 60 հազար դրամ: Իսկ եթե ես տանեմ մանկապարտեզ համապատասխան տարիքային խումբ շատ ավելի մատչելի պետք է լինի: Օրինակ 20 հազար դրամ: Բայց արդեն 5 տարեկան երեխայի համար 20 հազարը շատ թանկ կլինի որովհետև այդ տարիքի երեխային այդքան էլ դժվար չէ խնամելն ու հետևելը:

----------

tikopx (05.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ակումբ բերեք երեխաներին, պակաս մանկապարտեզ չի...  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե թեմայով, գյուղում մանկապարտեզն ինչի՞ համար ա: Քաղաքում հասկացանք, ծնողներն աշխատում են, երեխային թողնելու տեղ չկա, բա գյուղո՞ւմ:  :Think:

----------


## Sophie

> Ակումբ բերեք երեխաներին, պակաս մանկապարտեզ չի... 
> 
> Իսկ եթե թեմայով, գյուղում մանկապարտեզն ինչի՞ համար ա: Քաղաքում հասկացանք, ծնողներն աշխատում են, երեխային թողնելու տեղ չկա, բա գյուղո՞ւմ:


Մանկապարտեզը միայն երեխաներին մի քանի ժամով պահելու համար չէ: Մանկապարտեզում երեխան շփվում է իր հասակակիցների հետ և նախադպրոցական գիտելիքներ է ստանում, որ հետո դժվարություն չունենա դպրոցում շփվելու և սովորելու հետ:
Բացի այդ էդ ո՞վ ասաց, որ գյուղում բոլորը պարապ սարապ են: Էդ ո՞ր մի քաղաքացինա գյուղացու պես աշխատում ու տանջվում:

----------

Annushka (05.04.2011), davidus (05.04.2011), Tig (05.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2011), Ուլուանա (05.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մանկապարտեզը միայն երեխաներին մի քանի ժամով պահելու համար չէ: Մանկապարտեզում երեխան շփվում է իր հասակակիցների հետ և նախադպրոցական գիտելիքներ է ստանում, որ հետո դժվարություն չունենա դպրոցում շփվելու և սովորելու հետ:
> Բացի այդ էդ ո՞վ ասաց, որ գյուղում բոլորը պարապ սարապ են: Էդ ո՞ր մի քաղաքացինա գյուղացու պես աշխատում ու տանջվում:


Եսիմ, գյուղում սենց թե նենց, տանը միշտ մարդ կա: Տղամարդը գնում ա սարը, բայց կինը, մայրը, քուրը, մեծ աղջիկը, էլ եսիմ ով... Սենց թե նենց տանն են

----------


## Shah

> Եսիմ, գյուղում սենց թե նենց, տանը միշտ մարդ կա: Տղամարդը գնում ա սարը, բայց կինը, մայրը, քուրը, մեծ աղջիկը, էլ եսիմ ով... Սենց թե նենց տանն են


 հեչ որ չլի մի հատ տատիկ կգտնվի չէ՞  :Jpit: )
---
ի՞նչ կապ ունի, գյու՞ղ թե՞ չ_գյուղ... մեր գյուղում պակաս էի՞ մանկապարտեզ գնում...

----------

Tig (05.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ակումբ բերեք երեխաներին, պակաս մանկապարտեզ չի... 
> 
> Իսկ եթե թեմայով, գյուղում մանկապարտեզն ինչի՞ համար ա: Քաղաքում հասկացանք, ծնողներն աշխատում են, երեխային թողնելու տեղ չկա, բա գյուղո՞ւմ:


Գյուղում մանկապարտեզի կարիքը նույնքան է, որքան քաղաքում: Գյուղացին քաղաքացուց շատա աշխատում: Ու եթե շատերը իրենց բակում են աշխատում, դա չի նշանակում, որ երեխային մի քանի ժամով խնամելու կարիք չկա: Էլ չեմ ասում նախակրթական ուսումնական ծրագրի մասին ու միևնույն տարիքի երեխաներին իրար հետ շփման կարիքի մասին:

Իսկ այ քաղաքամերձ գյուղերում առավել ևս, քանի որ մեծամասամբ քաղաքում ենք աշխատում:

----------

Annushka (05.04.2011), Shah (05.04.2011), Sophie (05.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.04.2011)

----------


## Annushka

Այն, որ մանկապարտեզն անվճար են սարքել, լավ է, սակայն վատ է, որ միայն երևանյան գրանցում ունեցողների համար է: Հիմա շատ երիտասարդ ընտանիքներ կան, որոնք աշխատանք չգտնելով մարզերում՝ ստիպված տեղափոխվել են Երևան: Հիմա հարց ա առաջանում, թե ինչու նրանց երեխան պիտի հաճախի մանկապարտեզ վճարովի հիմունքներով: Ինչ է, նրանց ծնողները երևանցիներից շատ է վաստակու՞մ: Իհարկե ոչ, կամ ոչ միշտ, ամեն դեպքում շատ և քիչ ստանալը կապ չունի երևանցի լինել-չլինելու հետ: Նույն կերպ կարող է երևանցին նույնիսկ հացի փող չունենա: Մանկապարտեզն էլ հնարավորություն ա ընձեռնում ծնողին աշխատելու՝ երեխային տանելով մանկապարտեզ: Այստեղ հնչեց կարծիք, թե երևանցին շատ թե քիչ ապահովված ա, ու ավելի լավ ա անվճար լիներ մարզերում: Կարծում եմ խտրականություն դնել ընդհանրապես պետք չի, քանի որ երևանցի լինելով՝ հավաստիացնում եմ, որ գյուղաբնակների նման մեր համար էլ է դժվար, քանի որ լինելով նորաստեղծ ընտանիք՝ հազիվ ենք ծայրը ծայրին հասցնում:  Ու մեր նման հազարավոր ընտանիքներ կան, որոնց համար մանկապարտեզը  խնդրից դուրս գալու տարբերակ է: Գյուղում նույնիսկ աշխատանք էլ չկա, որ մարդիկ  մի բան էլ փող վճարեն ու երեխային տանեն մանկապարտեզ: Դրա համար էլ մեծամասամբ երեխան չի հաճախում մանկապարտեզ: Բայց չէ որ մանկապարտեզը միայն աշխատող ծնողի փրկություն չի: Մանկապարտեզը երեխայի համար կարևոր փուլ է, քանի որ նա շփվում է իր հասակակիցների հետ, ստանում է հմտություններ ու գիտելիքներ, որոնք անհնար ա ստանալ տանը փակված: Մանկապարտեզը նույնքանկ կարևոր է, որքան դպրոցը, կամ որևէ խմբակ հաճախելը՝ զուտ երեխայի մտավոր ու հասարակական զարգացման համար: Դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ հարցը երևանաբնակ ու մարզաբնակ լինելու մեջ չէ, ու բոլոր հայաստանցիները պիտի հնարավորություն ստանան օգտվելու այդ հնարավորությունից:

----------

Tig (05.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ումա՞ հայտնի, մասնավոր մանկապարտեզների ամսավճարը ինչքանա՞

----------


## Ariadna

> Ումա՞ հայտնի, մասնավոր մանկապարտեզների ամսավճարը ինչքանա՞


Օրինակ ֆրանսիական մանկապարտեզինը ամսական 100հազար ա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքան գիտեմ, 60-70հազարի սահմաններում են։

----------

Annushka (05.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Օրինակ ֆրանսիական մանկապարտեզինը ամսական 100հազար ա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքան գիտեմ, 60-70հազարի սահմաններում են։


Փաա՜ ա, տնաշենները, ավելի ճիշտ տնաքանդները, հետաքրքիրա.. ես էլ մտածում էի, թե շատ չի տարբերությունը էն նախկին 18 հազարի հետ երեխեքին մասնավոր ուղարկեինք  :Jpit:  ::}:  
Երազի երազի՜  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sophie

> Օրինակ ֆրանսիական մանկապարտեզինը ամսական 100հազար ա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքան գիտեմ, 60-70հազարի սահմաններում են։


Թանկա էլի  :Sad: . Մի աշխատավարձի գինա :

----------


## Annushka

Լուս ջան, Աննան ճիշտ ա ասում, հիմնականում 50-70000 դրամ ա, իսկ որոշ ավելի vip-ոտներում ( :LOL: )  100.000 ա հասնում: Օրինակ Էլտարոզում 60000 ա, նոր եմ ճշտել, ու ամենուր էլ նույնն ա համարյա: Պարզ հաշվարկից երևում ա, որ  մանկապարտեզը բուհից թանկա գալիս, դաժե իրավաբանականից ու բժշկականից, բա....Էդ մանկապարտեզները մենակ օլիգարխների ու պատգամավորների երեխեքն ու թոռներն են գնում: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, հլա մի բան էլ՝ ավելի լավ ա սովորական մանկապարտեզ տանես: Ասում են՝ էդ մասնավորներում երեխեքին ամեն օր տոլմա, քյաբաբ, խինկալի , քյուֆտա ու տենց մսային ծանր բաներ են ուտացնում,յանի լավ են նայում: Ու խոհարարն էլ դեռ գլուխ ա գովում, թե լավ են նայում երեխեքին, .. ինքս եմ հոդված կարդացել էդ մասնավոր  մանկապարտեզների սնուցման մասին.... մինչդեռ երեխայի կերակրացանկը պիտի լինի թեթև ու վիտամիններով հարուստ, հիմնականում բանջարեղեն, մրգեր, շիլաներ...մսային էլ անպայման, բայց ոչ այդքան հաճախ ու ծանր ուտեսնտերով հագեցած... դե օլիգարխի երեխեն հո հերկուլես կամ գրեչկայով փլավ չի ուտի, բա մի հատ քյաբաբ չխեղդի՞ :LOL:  իսկ եթե լուրջ, սովորական մանկապարտեզը ոչնչով չի զիջում,ուղղակի պետք ա հետաքրքրվես, նորմալ տեղ տանես, ուր դաստիարակներն ու դայակները լավն են: Մասնավորում ուղղակի վախից երևի երեխեքի առաջ չոչ են անում: :LOL:  Իմ քրոջ աղջիկը սովորական մանկապարտեզ ա գնում, շատ գոհ ենք, շատ լավ կերակրում են, պահում, դաստիարակները լավն են, դայակն էլ, ամեն ինչ լավ ա: Ուղղակի պիտի հասցնես մինչև 5-ը երեխուդ վերցնես, մենակ էդ ժամային սահմանափակումնա, որ մասնավորը մի քանի ժամ ավելի են պահում: Թե չէ երեխեն երեխայա, մանկապարտեզն էլ մնում ա մանկապարտեզ ու մեր ժամանակ էլ հեչ վատ չի եղել մանակապարտեզներում:

----------

Shah (05.04.2011), Sophie (05.04.2011), Tig (05.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Անուշը ճիշտ ա ասում, եթե լավ դաստիարակչուհի ու դայակ եղան, հաստատ լավ կլինի, մեկ էլ կարևոր է, որ խումբը շատ մեծ չլինի, ասենք կան 40 հոգիանոց խմբեր, էդ դաստիարակը որ կրակ էլ դառնա, էդքան էրեխու չի կարա հետևի նորմալ։

----------

Annushka (05.04.2011), Tig (05.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ ճիշտա՞, որ սովորական մանկապարտեզ ընդունվելը ծանոթովա կամ փողով ::}: : Որովհետև սովորաբար պատճառաբանում են որ խմբում տեղ չկա չեն կարող ընդունել, բայց հենց ծանոթ ես մեջ քցում կամ կաշառում ես ընդունում են  :Secret:  : Հեռու ծանոթնեից մեկը պատմում էր, որ լիքը պատմությունների մեջա ընկել մինչև երեխուն մանկապարտեզ են ընդունել:

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քանի պարզաբանում անեմ՝ կապված մանկապարտեզի վճարովի ու անվճար լինելու հետ։ Նախադպրոցական հաստատություները ամբողջությամբ գտնվում են համայնքային ենթակայության տակ, այսինքն՝ սնվում են համայնքի բյուջեից։ Մի համայնքում մանկապարտեզի անվճար լինելը ոչ մի կերպ կախված չի կողքի համայնքում դրա վճարովի լինելու հետ։ Այն համայնքում, որի բյուջեն թույլ է տալիս ամբողջությամբ ֆինանսավորել ծախսերը, մանկապարտեզները անվճար են։ Եթե մի համայնքում մանկապարտեզը վճարովի է, ապա դրա անվճար դարձնելու հարցը առաջին հերթին տվյալ համայնքի ղեկավարին պետք է ուղղել։ Էստեղ պետական միջամտություն բացարձակ չկա։ Գրանցում չունեցող քաղաքացիների հարցը իսկապես խրթին է, բայց տեղականի ոլորտում գոյություն ունի spillover effect հասկացությունը, երբ քաղաքի հարակից բնակավայրերի բնակիչները ամբողջությամբ օգտվում են քաղաքի մատուցած ծառայություններից (ներառյալ նախադպրոցական կրթությունը), սակայն հարկ վճարում են իրենց համայնքում (գույքահարկն ու հողի հարկը)։ Էս պրակտիկան եվրոպայում շատ շուտվանից ա կիրառվում, ուղղակի ներկայումս Հայաստանի էս ծանր պայմաններում նման տարբերություն դնել ուղղակի չի կարելի. սա ավելի ա խորացնում քաղաք-գյուղ հարաբերությունների լարվածությունը։

Ես էլ եմ դեմ այն կարծիքին, թե Երևանում ծնողները քիչ թե շատ ավելի ապահոված են։ Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն վարչական շրջանի մանկապարտեզներից մեկում այս որոշումը ընդունելուց հետո երեխաների թիվը ավելացել է 45-ով, սա այն դեպքում, երբ նույն այդ մանկապարտեզը գտնվում էր լուծարվելու եզրին՝ երեխաների փոքր թվաքանակի պատճառով։

Հ.Գ. Երևանցիներ ջան, չմտածեք... մանկապարտեզների անվճար դարձնելը ուրիշ տեղով են քթներիցս բերել։ Հողի վարձակալության վճարները բարձրացել են շուրջ 3 անգամ։ Ողջ լինեք...  :Angry2:

----------

Annushka (05.04.2011), rainbow (05.04.2011), Tig (06.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մանկապարտեզը երեխայի համար կարևոր փուլ է, քանի որ նա շփվում է իր հասակակիցների հետ, ստանում է հմտություններ ու գիտելիքներ, որոնք անհնար ա ստանալ տանը փակված: Մանկապարտեզը նույնքանկ կարևոր է, որքան դպրոցը, կամ որևէ խմբակ հաճախելը՝ զուտ երեխայի մտավոր ու հասարակական զարգացման համար: Դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ հարցը երևանաբնակ ու մարզաբնակ լինելու մեջ չէ, ու բոլոր հայաստանցիները պիտի հնարավորություն ստանան օգտվելու այդ հնարավորությունից:


Միանշանակ: :Sad:  Հիշում եմ ես մանկապարտեզ չգնացի (ավելի ճիշտ գնացի մի օր ու վայնասուն բարձրացնելով հաջողացրի էլ չգնալ: :Jpit:  ) Չնայած մտավոր ու ինտելեկտուալ զարգացվածությամբ երբևէ միջին վիճակագրական տարեկցիս չեմ զիջել (երևի էլի :Blush: ), բայց մինչև այսօր զգում եմ հասակակիցներիս հետ շփվելու հմտությունների պակասը: Չնայած բավական շփվող եմ, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ ներհասարակական հարաբերություններն իմ համար առավել հեշտ կլինեին: Նենց որ մնգոն ահագին կարևոր բան ա:
Ու էս երևան-չերևանյան տարաբաժանումը չեմ հասկանում: :Dntknw:  Ուրիշ ժամանակ ամբիոններից քամակ են ճղում, թե Հայաստանը մենակ Երևանը չի...բլյա-բլյա: 
Չէէ՜ մեկա, ո՜նց նայում եմ մեր երկրին ավելի գլոբալ փոփոխություններ են պետք: ::}:

----------

Tig (06.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.04.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ժողովուրդ ջան երևանցիների քիչ թե շատ ապահով լինելու մասին խոսք ես եմ բացել ու մտքի հետ համաձայն չլինելը երևի թե ինձ է վերաբերվում: Ասեմ, որ հենց էնպես չեմ ասել: Ես լինում եմ և Երևանում և Վանաձորում: Գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում: Հիմա նայեք, դուք ուրախացել եք, որ որոշ մանկապարտեզներում 18000-ից իջեցրել են 8000-ի: Էստեղ երբ վարձը բարձացրեցին 5000-ի շատ ծնողներ ստիպված եղան երեխեքին հանել մանկապարտեզից: Ի՞նչի չեն մարզերում էլ անվճար դարձնում: Թողեն ամպագոռգոռ բառեր ու ճառեր կասեն: Ես ասել եմ ու հազար անգամ կկրկնեմ Հայստանը դա Երևանն ա: Վերևում նշվեց, որ գյուղ - քաղաք հարաբերությունները չի կարելի խորացնել: Ցավով պիտի արձանագրեմ, որ էս պետությունը խորացնում ա անգամ քաղաք - քաղաք հարաբերությունները:

----------

Tig (06.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2011)

----------

